# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  New Dart Frogs

## McLaura

I went to the Mid-Atlantic Dendrobate Society meeting on Saturday, and my boyfriend and I said we weren't going to get any frogs, but somehow managed to come home with four Allobates femoralis froglets.  They are doing well and adjusting to their new home, so I just thought I would show off some pictures.

----------


## John Clare

Very nice!  Good photos too.  I almost went to that meeting actually but 5 hours was a bit too far for me last weekend.

----------


## bogalog

Nice frogs! Good luck with them

----------

